# WinME - Lautstärke regelt sich automatisch runter...



## Vitus (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einer Neuinstallation eines Medion Laptops habe ich das Problem, dass die Lautstärke sich, direkt nach dem Abspielen des Startsounds, runterregelt.

Wenn ich über die Volume Control die Lautstärke wieder hoch setze, wird die Lautstärke sofort wieder reduziert. Abspielen von mp3s uä. ist damit unmöglich - weil man theoretisch immer den Regler festhalten müsste *g*

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte, und wie ich das wieder los werde?

Installiert ist Windows ME, da die Soundkarte automatisch erkannt wurde, ist auch keine Extrasoftware installiert - es sieht also für mich so aus dass da tatsächlich windows dran rumfingert...

Für eine Hilfestellung wäre ich dankbar
Gruß
Vitus


----------



## Radhad (23. Juli 2004)

Versuch es trotzdem mal mit neueren Treibern, wenn du für das Gerät welche findest! (Hab da so meine Erfahrungen bei Verwandten mit Medion PC's gemacht und dergleichen...)


MfG Radhad


----------



## Vitus (23. Juli 2004)

Das hats tatsächlich gebracht Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! *bows*


----------

